

Watch Steve Perlman demo his ‘transformative’ pCell wireless tech - skndr
http://venturebeat.com/2014/02/23/steve-perlman-pcell-demo/

======
skndr
This actually has tons of applications. Low-power, high-bandwidth connections
can enable the Internet of Things, always-on video recording (through things
like Glass). This can enable having the internet everywhere.

------
iandanforth
His talk is long on sales and short on science. If you're looking for a
detailed discussion of _how_ this works not why-you-should-be-super-excited,
you can skip the video.

